# deca and tendon healing, put to the test.....



## bigbob12 (Apr 11, 2004)

Ive posted on MANY different boards about this topic....what I have concluded is that there is really NO hard evidence between exactly which roids will help tendon and joint healing. But the consensus is that they WILL help accelerate growth (of course). 

so, I am still bothered by my severe tendonitis in my left calve. I saw a sports medicine guy who treats some of the Green Bay packers and he said it was necrosis (scar tissue) around my tendon which was slowing the healing process.  I asked him about anabolics...and he said possibly spot injections...
I havent worked the calve for 3 months....1 1/2 months of that went through physical therapy.

So I just started a cycle of 500 test/400eq for 10 weeks. Hopefully by about week 5 ill see something. I am going to slightly work the calve and deep massage it to get it inflammed and harbor the healing effect. I will tell you guys how this goes!

what you guys think...?   Ill keep you posted on what happens...


----------



## BCC (Apr 14, 2004)

Gear is not going to help heal tendons.

If anything, it's going to be counterproductive for you.

Testosterone inhibits collagenase synthesis, thus weakening connective tissue over time. 

Spot injections of anything aren't going to do a damn thing for this.

Growth hormone is about the only alternative, other than taking it easy.


----------



## bigbob12 (Apr 14, 2004)

yea i have heard what you're saying before, and i understand where u are coming from.  but, do we know that test inhibits collagen synthesis, or is that just a theory?  AnimalMass has a theory on this....but not a thing to back it up.  

I have a friend on the boards, had terrible golfers elbow , couldnt even turn a door knob.  He did 500 test/300 deca for 10 weeks and by week 5 he was making incredible healing progress.  also, others have had this same experience....of course its anecdotal...but it works for me.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 14, 2004)

what he is experienceing is the lubeing effect of deca...it does put more water in your joints and helps them move a bit easier...guys on this board will attest to deca's lubeing abilities......however when the cycle is over the lubeing effect will end....he didnt get healed from deca, he got a "lube up" while on cycle


----------



## BCC (Apr 14, 2004)

Inhibition of collagen is no theory. It is what happens.

As for the Deca, nandrolone binds to the glucorticoid receptor. This interferes with real corticoids. Because of this, it does act as an anti-inflammatory, but only masks joint and connective tissure problems.

So what's this mean? If you were to train very lightly with excellent form while using deca, it could possibly help you recover from an injury. Now if you're using the deca as a means to mask the pain and lift heavier yet, then you're just looking for trouble.

I hope this helps some.


----------

